#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Configuração de OLT Huawei

## Especialista

CONFIGURAÇÃO DE OLT HUAWEI:

1- Confirmando As Placas
2- Configurando As Vlans De Gerencia E Serviços
3- Adicionar Vlans As Portas Uplink
4- Configurar Ip Na Vlan De Gerencia
5- Configurando Dba Profile
6- Configurando Ont Service Profile
7- Configurando Ont Line Profile
8- Criando Uma Traffic Table -Plano De Download
9- Criando Uma Wan Profile
10- Adcionando Ont Em Bridge Com Contorle De Banda No Upload
11- Configurando Controle De Tráfego Feito Na Mikrotik
12- Configurando Controle De Tráfego Feito Na Olt


OPERAÇÕES DE COMISSIONAMENTO DA ONU/ONT?S:

1- Fazendo Comissionamento De Onu/Ont em Bridge
2- Como Deletar O Service Port Criado
3- Como Deletar a Ont Da Porta Pon
4- Adicionando Ont Com Pppoe Interno Com E Sem Controle De Banda em Dowload e Upload.

Contato.

(62) 9.9651-2882 (Zap)

----------

